# Waxing an unwaxed jacket?



## Tomcrac (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, I would like to say thank you to Andy and all of the participants that make this site such a great resource and more.

I have been searching for a nice field jacket. I like many of the waxed jackets I've seen. Barbour, Filson, Orvis (dry waxed). I found a real nice field jacket but it's not a waxed jacket. It is made of cotton twill. Do people wax unwaxed jackets? Dry or otherwise?...

Really been enjoying your site....thanks in advance.

Tom.


----------



## Armscye (Jan 9, 2004)

*Waxing Experience*

I experimented with this precise issue a few years back, buying a can of Barbour's wax dressing and applying it to a brown cotton Walls bird hunting coat. I found that it required an entire evening spent heating the dressing, painting it onto the coat, running the coat through the dryer to distribute the wax, and then cleaning the dryer interior. The result was a stiff coat that looked like it had been dipped in used motor oil, which weighed a good two pounds more than its previous weight. So I would discourage such a process. Of course, there is always scotchguard, but that will not achieve the look that seems to be one of the OP's goals.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wish I could offer a more encouraging response but, what you are suggesting is going to yield a much less than a satisfactory result. The home-done wax coat will not perform as well, wear as well or be as comfortable as a Barbour or Filson offering. Buy a Barbour, wear it for a couple of years and, if you really want to wax a coat, order the tin of Barbour wax and re wax your Barbour!

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future posts!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I recall that Forum member familyman did this with a Chore Coat from Pointer Jeans:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?90964-Pointer-Brand


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

If its the expense of a Barbour that is putting you off, don't forget there a tons of them on ebay. You could try before you buy.

Also, if you do try it, a hand held hair dryer is the tool of choice.


----------



## Tomcrac (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. It's not so much the expense of the Barbour, I do search ebay as well as craigslist regularly, I don't mind spending a little extra for high quality. I have been looking for a good quality field type jacket and the usual suspects that I like are the Orvis dry waxed field Coat, the Barbour Bedale and Beaufort, & Filson's Cover Cloth Weekender coat and their Foul Weather coat (which I think they missed the opportunity to name the Fowl weather coat....but hey....that's just me). I am not looking to do the waxing myself. I thought if I had it professionally done that I would get myself the best result. I don't know how cotton twill accepts wax or if it is not recommended to do so or how it effects the color. Thanks for the link....funny because the jacket I am considering is blue. I like field jacket/coats but wanted something a little different. I also like the look and benefits of a waxed jacket, this would also set me just a bit further apart from anyone that I might run in to with the same jacket. I hope you guys out there had an opportunity to get out there today...We are having some great hiking weather here in New York.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Waxing

My friend there will be no problems if you want to do this. I have a very old coat been doing for about 3035 years now. Have just bout one that is not wax cotton. Which impresses me. Got this through John Norris.
Anyway, what I do to my waxed coats is plan to do in summer.
Many approaches to this.
One that works, sit out on your deck. Let the sun moisten and make runny the wax.
Another way is in your cellar. Using a hair dyyer you can do this as well.
There is no rocket science to this. Some think a pain.
I think it works for me, my coats are all fine.
Check out Barboars nylon coats as well. With the pound about 50 cents better for a buck, you can get a nice coat for around 300 and under.
Nice day


----------

